# Yin-Yang Rice Bowls



## TimR (Feb 16, 2014)

Continuing in the challenge for a set of rice bowls and sticks as both Steve Bellinger and David Keller posted, I was inspired after seeing both Bob Speier’s and Scott Hackler’s version of rice bowls posted in WTU. 
I decided to follow along a similar theme with the Yin and Yang theme.
I did a little research to find that yin is the characteristically darker of the two, with a bold, perhaps masculine, streak to it. Yang, the lighter, is complimentary in being a bit more reserved, decidedly the more feminine of the two. Other interpretations exist as well.

The bowls are made of walnut and box elder, but aren't just random pieces of wood. These came from a set of trees within 50 ft of one another in my sister’s yard last year, victims of a fire that burned my BIL’s workshop.
The bowls are 4-1/4” diam x 2-3/4” tall, finished with 2 coats of antique oil.
The chopsticks are maple and walnut.
This was a very good challenge in making two items with what should be close to identical dimensions. The chopstick turning was a similarly good challenge, and good practice for doing spindle/finial work. The designs of the chopsticks reflect a complimentary shape, with one emphasizing beads, and the other coves.
Comments welcome and appreciated.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful bowls, Tim... with an equally great backstory. Well done!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 16, 2014)

Excellent work and choice wood colors to get that Yin-Yang effect !


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 16, 2014)

Tim as always your pieces are outstanding. Great job man.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 16, 2014)

Those are way cool! All the sets that have been posted here have been simply awesome! GREAT work!


----------



## TimR (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks guys, really was a good challenge though not technically difficult. Glad you all like it.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 16, 2014)

Great pair, Tim! Love the shape and the pyro!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 16, 2014)

Tim - Those are outstanding. Everything from the shape to the stripes are spot on identical. 
What do the characters on the sides mean? Yin and Yang?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 16, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Tim - Those are outstanding. Everything from the shape to the stripes are spot on identical.
> What do the characters on the sides mean? Yin and Yang?


Yep, they are the traditional Chinese characters for yin and yang. The walnut is the yin, typically the darker color, and the box elder is the yang, the typically lighter color.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 16, 2014)

Tim, just fantastic! I love how you made the chopsticks opposite of one another. The pyro looks spot on (as if I can read it...my point is that it looks like what I would imagine it should look like).

Hey, did that one walnut chopstick warp on you?


----------



## TimR (Feb 17, 2014)

Good eye Mike. Yea, more like kinda went a little wonky while turning it.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2014)

Those are exquisite Tim. And I really like the history behind the wood. The rice bowl tournament is a cool idea. @Kenbo if you feel so inclined I think you ought to feature the WTU Rice Bowl challenge on our FB page.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 17, 2014)

I like it!! How long are the chopsticks? Did you use any support when making them?


----------



## TimR (Feb 17, 2014)

FB page? Not sure what page you're referring to. I'm sure I'm gonna be really red faced when I find out so make it quick and painless.
Greg, I think about 10" but regardless of length, I could do them twice that length by doing it how I did. The stock was about 7/16" sq, and I had to just knock off the edges to allow it to slide down my headstock spindle (PM 3520B) and used a set of step jaws that close down to about 5/16.
Sequentially turned a little, then pull more out. Once I had the round part of stick done, I put some tape around it and with the center point knocked out of tail center, I steadied there. Alternatively, you could build a string steady like is used in making a trembleur. Someday I'll try one .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2014)

TimR said:


> FB page? Not sure what page you're referring to. I'm sure I'm gonna be really red faced when I find out so make it quick and painless.



Woodbarter has a *Facebook* page and Ken runs it for us. I was suggesting he showcase the WTU rice bowl challenge on our page to help promote it, show off y'alls talent, and maybe get some more members for your site. :-)


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Those are exquisite Tim. And I really like the history behind the wood. The rice bowl tournament is a cool idea. @Kenbo if you feel so inclined I think you ought to feature the WTU Rice Bowl challenge on our FB page.



Definitely Kevin. I'd love to. These are definitely gorgeous. Fantastic work Tim!!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 17, 2014)

Here ya go Tim. Here the link to the FB page.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/WoodBarter/215126395281926?ref=hl


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2014)

Ken I went to the WTU website looking for the thread, but it isn't a thread it's a bunch of them in what is called the Challenge section. I don't know how you might promote it easily. Maybe a pic or two then the link to the challenge section which is *HERE*.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 17, 2014)

dam nice bowls tim great job duck


----------



## TimR (Feb 17, 2014)

I figured that would be a dope slap moment and it was.
Thanks for the post Kenbo! Someday I'll sit down and figure out how to use FB without getting a zillion notifications and such.


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 17, 2014)

Kenbo, I just went to the FB page and "liked" it. Didn't realize WB was on FB. Oh, and thanks for linking my HF!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome stuff, Tim!


----------

